# Where do you buy your sponge filters?



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

Wondering which store has the best price on the Hydro Pro reticulated sponge filters... I'd like to get them from sugarglidder since I think his are the best prices, but he doesn't come up often.

Also, would you use the "#2" for tanks up to 20g or "#3" for tanks up to 40g for a 15g tank?

Thanks


----------



## hawkeye (Jul 25, 2010)

*might work*

I've been using these guys http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/index.php

good results and you're right I use a #2 for my 20 gal shell dweller tank


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I agree with hawkeye. Around here we call those guys MOPS, and they're pretty good to deal with.

W


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

yep, bigals is always out of stock on IV sponges, but I've got mine from mops in the past


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-2-Large-Sponge-Filters-Dual-Air-Pump-W0QQAdIdZ309322939


----------



## GuppiesAndBetta (Jul 27, 2009)

There' also John(sugarglidder) who carries a lot of aquarium supplies.


----------

